# Solved: Tool Kit



## jaxcomputing (Aug 6, 2010)

First post on here! Just found the site and it looks great.

I've been researching different diagnostic kits recently. The only ones that I can find are the UXD kits and PC-Doctor. With my budget, I cannot afford the UXD kits. Would anyone suggest the PC-Doctor kit, or even individual parts?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

PC-Doctor, and many others that look like they are really something else, are registry cleaners. They delete anything they don't understand, sometimes leaving the machine useless, but almost always leaving behind damage that may not show until long after the time to restore what they hacked out has become impossible.

http://consumersguides.org/registry_cleaner_reviews.htm

What kind of repairs and diagnosis do you want to do? There are 10's or 100's of tools out there, each designed to address specific types of problems. There does not exist a single tool-kit that does it all, though some come as close as is necessary in practical terms. The most important tools are your training and your brain. You can only fix things after you have a thorough understanding of what they do and how they work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> The most important tools are your training and your brain. You can only fix things after you have a thorough understanding of what they do and how they work.


Exactly! Once you start to understand the environment, you'll be far better equipped to select your tools. You don't select the tools first and then try to understand the issues.


----------



## jaxcomputing (Aug 6, 2010)

I was thinking POST cards, port loopbacks, and things of that nature.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I've never owned a POST card, and the last time I took out a loopback plug was many years ago!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Take a look at Micro-Scope, Eurosoft's PC-Check (with added hardware), Check-It, etc.

There exist tools that will diagnose far more than you would practically need. Few people repair motherboards, for example. So tools that would diagnose boards in detail are superfluous when it is always easier to just replace the board. This trend is probably the reason that more diagnostic suites don't exist---it's faster and easier (and often cheaper) to swap out and replace.

99% of the problems I encounter are software-related. No tools are needed for that beyond what is free on the internet and, again, your brain.

The hardware problems are largely broken down to memory, heat issues, hard drives, and power supplies. It would be a waste to invest in too much to solve less than 0.1% of the problems you are likely to see. A good VOM can be handy. And replacement parts.


----------



## jaxcomputing (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. 
I agree that ultimately the brain is the most superior tool that one can possess.
As far as my kit-
I use a VOM, esd wriststrap, some antistatic bags, screwdriver with interchangeable tips, and a 6piece mini screwdriver set. For software, I have backtrack boot USB, Ubuntu CD, and "computer repair utility kit" and a couple dozen other programs on both USB and CD. CD lens cleaner and duster. 
Any other advice or stuff I should include? Thanks again.


----------



## jaxcomputing (Aug 6, 2010)

Also- a utility or method for identifying unknown devices.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Boot up Parted Magic disk partitoning tool (Bootable CD image). It has partitioning and recovery tools for files and lost partitions. And a lot more useful stuff.

The basic software-only part of Eurosoft's PC-Check will test all aspects of the hardware. There are others around.

A tool that I have found most useful lately is MSDaRT (Microsoft's Diagnostic and Recovery Toolkit) for Windows systems. They really did it right this time, with tools for registry editing, file recovery, disk management, anti-malware, file management, internet connections, and many more. There is a clear advantage in repairing Windows with Windows media, including that you have an onboard copy of any files that need to be replaced, and versions 6.0 (Vista-based) and 6.5 (7-based) also allow you to assign the original system's drive letters to the partitions. That makes mistakes far less likely.


----------



## jaxcomputing (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Elvandil! Have you used UBCD4Win? I have an XP iso loaded in virtual clone drive and using it to make a ubcd boot disk right now. Is ubcd worthwhile? 
I will download your suggestions, learn to use them, and add them to the tool box.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, UBCD4Win is very useful. You can add portables to your Custom folder (or integrate your own, registered programs, if you want to go to that trouble) and run them from there. UBCD (original Ultimate Boot CD) has more tools but an older version of Parted Magic. Go with the most recent since older versions had some problems with NTFS.

The best thing you can do is find a problem to solve or a computer to fix. You will quickly find out what you need by doing that.


----------



## jaxcomputing (Aug 6, 2010)

I appreciate it very much. I look forward to using this board, and hope I can help too some time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Too bad that *MSDaRT *appears not to be a free program.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Too bad that *MSDaRT *appears not to be a free program.


It's basically the old Sysinternals ERD Commander, updated. It's part of a larger package, and I had a really hard time finding it. Since I got it on Technet, it probably is not free since I was signed in.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... Didn't think to look at Technet, I checked MSDN. Maybe that Technet subscription will be good for something! 

Exactly what name did you look for on Technet?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I knew you'd ask me that... And I wouldn't bet my life that it was Technet, either.

But in any case, it is part of, and in a subfolder of, the Windows Desktop Optimization Pack. Since I removed the installers for 5.0 (XP), 6.0 (Vista), and 6.5 (7) and loaded all 3 as updateable iso's on one DVD, then I quickly forgot about the rest of the packs. The anti-malware signatures need to be updated on each run, though it is easier to run portable anti-malware from a flash drive once booted up. I have also run some simple apps directly from the system being repaired. Sometimes the most useful part, besides being able to edit the registry, is the control over drivers and services.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

As far as hardware tools go besides a screwdriver I use this tool most often.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...-E_6-Pin8-Pin_Floppy_4_pin.html?tl=g11c133s88


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a P/S tester, but the one thing that none of these do is test the supply under full load. That would require a much larger box.


----------

